# Want to move to Cyprus from the Uk



## CuriousGeorge96 (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay so the story is I want to move my family to Cyprus. My fiancé lived there from the uk when she was 3 and came back to the uk when she was 16. We now have a little family together she is 18 I am 20 and lived in the uk all my life we have a 10 month old daughter. I just want to know how do able is it and what will it take to get her back home to paphos. I know nothing about this so shall need a dummies guide if available.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I usually look after the Spanish forum, but I suspect things (employment, language etc) arent too different and the advice I would give initially would be to have some fact finding NON HOLIDAY trips over to Paphos. I know your partner will know a fair amount about it (a bonus I'm sure), but go there with a list of things that you want answers to, look at what employment you may find and what facilities are there for you and your family, properties.....

Apart from that, as an EU citizen, you have free access to live and work there. So you shouldnt find that side of things too complicated - apart from the actual moving of family and belongings. 

that said, I'm sure one of the regulars with more detailed knowledge will offer you better advice tomorrow 

Jo xxx


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello George,
Welcome to the forum.

My advice to you, for what it’s worth is; give this some serious thought before making a move.

You are a young family with a baby; you have to consider all the possibilities, 
Where are we going to live? I presume you’ll be looking to rent so you have to consider how much rent you can afford, an apartment can be €300 per month upwards and what would happen if you couldn't afford the rent?
What are my employment prospects? At twenty years of age do you have a profession; if not then yes there are certain types of jobs available, mostly summer jobs but what will you do to survive during the winter? Having a baby is an enormous responsibility and not an inexpensive one, you will need to provide daily for her and the cost of that is, at least, equivalent to the UK. 
Health; Can I afford medical insurance for my family? A visit to the doctors costs approx €30.00 and any prescription he gives you will also cost.
Contingency plans; If things get bad do I have enough money put to one side to get me and my family out of here? Most people that live here have an “Emergency Fund”, just in case they need it.

George,
Do not think I am trying to put you off Cyprus, Cyprus is a wonderful place but it can be your worst nightmare if you are not fully prepared for it and any eventuality. Living in Cyprus is a dream, but it’s a dream that a lot of us have prepared for for decades, we’ve researched it, we’ve saved for it and now we’re living it. I just don’t want you and your family’s dream to be shattered.

John


----------

